
Central Heating May Be Making Us Fat - aaronbrethorst
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/26/central-heating-may-be-making-us-fat/
======
pan69
There is no central heating here in Sydney and there are plenty of fat people
around. Isn't it obvious that you burn more energy to keep you warm when you
feel slightly cold? Was this really research we needed?

